# mono steel gyuto?



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello think i want a mono steel gyuto prefferably carbon steel like white 2

Is it just my head that you cant thin a clad knife to that extent of a mono steel? 

And any good 210mm mono steel gyuto suggestions? 200 bucks tops shipped to norway


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Want japanese handle want as thin as possible and as jedi laser as possible without making my wallet cry

I love to sharpen white steel 2 so maybe something that feels like that?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

$200 is going to be a tough one.  Kick it up a notch and you can get a Masamoto KS white #2 from Rakuten Japan for < $300 USD.  They ship here so they might ship to you.


----------



## denverveggienut (Mar 8, 2012)

Gesshin Ginga in white #2, $250. I remember seeing one used in 270mm for $180. Shoulda jumped on it. Love me some white #2. Haven't used the gyuto, but love the Ashi Cleaver (also maker of Ginga) in white steel.


----------

